# Bug in REW?



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Can't get REW to work properly today. Wont produce any output using the same settings and connections as yesterday. Check Settings gives <47dB output despite plenty of sound at the mic. Volume Control settings are correct. Check Settings stops after about two seconds of turning it on. I have restarted the program twice.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you show us a jpg of your REW Settings screen and of your Windows Playback Mixer?

We also need to see what sort of error might have occurred. There will be a log of what happened in the debug files. To locate those, open the REW Help / About box to see where your home directory is (i.e. C:\Documents and Settings\yourname). The log files are stored there.

Look for files called roomeq_wizard0.txt, roomeq_wizard1.txt etc. Open each file in any text editor (e.g. Notepad) and see if there are any error messages. A new file is created each time REW is started, the last 9 copies are kept in a rotating list.

What does the error (if any) say about what's happening?


brucek


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

This may be a sound card driver issue. I see behavior like this on an XP system with Soundblaster SB Live. If I go into Control Panel -> Sounds and bring up the Sound control, under either Sound or Voice I click on the Volume button under Record, I see a choice of Mic, Line In, and S/PDIF in. If I click away from Line In to Mic and back to Line In, REW can again see the sound input. 

Bill


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

brucek said:


> Can you show us a jpg of your REW Settings screen and of your Windows Playback Mixer?
> 
> We also need to see what sort of error might have occurred. There will be a log of what happened in the debug files. To locate those, open the REW Help / About box to see where your home directory is (i.e. C:\Documents and Settings\yourname). The log files are stored there.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I will check this out. After I Prntscn how do I paste here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

One way is to open paint, click edit and paste, then save the file ensuring it doesnt exceed the max size allowed. Then upload the image via managed attachments.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the debug file. I don't know how to shrink the size of Paint files.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW doesn't appear to see your soundcard.

Can you post your Settings page, or at least tell me what you have selected in the Input and Output Devices section on the Settings page?

For example below:

You can see the soundcard is selected and the line-in and line-out is selected.









brucek


----------



## rogerv (Nov 8, 2009)

This sound similar to something I've run into:

*Conditions under which the problem occurs:*

1) Set up REW using external soundcard (Creative X-Fi 5.1). Do measurements .... all works fine.
2) Shut down laptop and reboot without the sound card attached.
3) Shut down system and re-connect Creative soundcard for another REW session.

At this point REW seems to lose knowledge of the external soundcard. My work around is to re-select the soundcard in settings under 44 KHZ. (both input and output), then select "speaker" and "line in" under 48 khz. 

Then it works. I've run into this every time I've done 1 - 3 above. It's like something gets reset after starting up without the sound card attached.

Don't know if this helps or not, but wanted to let you know.

Rog


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Brucek:
I would post the screens if I knew how to shrink the size of the screen captures.
Output: SoundBlaster/Speaker
Input: Soundblaster/Line_in Level=1.0
Levels: Use Main
Playback and Recording levels for Volume Control are all full. WaveIn is LineIn checked.

This thing is getting more jumpy. I just had it working twice and the third time it lost Right output.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Rog but didn't work. I have SoundBlaster Plus MP3


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

hrpschrd said:


> Brucek:
> I would post the screens if I knew how to shrink the size of the screen captures.


Most generic way is to open MS Paint (probably in Programs->Accessories)
Paste your screen capture in there.
Click Image->Resize
A window will open where you can shrink the size as needed.
Save the file.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Brucek: here are my screen shots. These are no different from settings that have worked.
I sure hope you have an idea here because I think I have figured out what my system needs but I need REW to get there.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The attachments are too small to read.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Reducing those attachments to 20 kB with Paint makes them too small. Please look at previous post where I listed the settings. It isn't the settings anyway. 

I just took two good measurements starting from scratch and the third failed. No change of settings, only a move of one bass trap. Seems like either the software has a bug and I need to re-install; or the sound card has a bug and I need a new one (recommendations?); or Windows Volume Control is flaky.

Any suggestions from an experienced REW person? Please help!

PS: Details of Volume Control:
Play: Mic, LineIn, CD on mute; Play, Wave, MIDI on full volume
Record: All at full volume, LineIN selected


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Play: Mic, *LineIn*, CD on mute; Play, Wave, MIDI on full volume


Hopefully, the Line-in in Playback is muted or you'll be in monitor mode, a no-no with REW. It will cause feedback. Line-in is only enabled in the Record Mixer.

brucek (an inexperienced REW person)


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to type "any experienced REW person". It is clear you are the "Pro-from-Dover" (M*A*S*H) on this forum and I appreciate all the help you have given me.

Yes, the LineIn is muted. Since REW is acting so flaky, I will re-install the REW and Creative software. If the hardware is flaky, how will I determine that? If I need a new box, do you have a suggestion?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I will re-install the REW and Creative software. If the hardware is flaky, how will I determine that? If I need a new box, do you have a suggestion?


I think you can rule this bug out as being in REW - too many users over too long.

My first thoughts always go to the cabling and connections being suspect. 

Once a card has been working for a while, they're pretty reliable. If the card plays music without being flaky, it's probably OK. 

Could be drivers, but that's usually a go, no go situation.

I would reload Java and the Creative software, and also re-check the cables and connections.

brucek


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Another way to reduce image size in paint is to do it with the image attributes option, and change the size to the max allowed. This trims the image though, it doesnt scale it, so you have to ensure the data you want to show doesnt get trimmed. This method doges lost image clarity due to scaling. Its not great if you use a very high resolution though.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Still having erratic REW performance. 

I can get 2-3 good measurements and then the level drops off to less than 45dB. Nothing seems to get it back but some time (hours).

I have re-installed REW; checked all connections; re-booted the computer; ran REW with and w/o the SoundBlaster plugged in; carefully set all settings each time; and prayed to all Shack Moderators.

Today was a little different and maybe instructive: Here are five graphs in chronological order, just a minute or two apart. It seems to me that despite changes in moving a speaker, moving a trap, etc., that the noise level is increasing as the session goes on. I don't trust any but maybe 1 and 2. After 5, there was no level to measure. 

Hopefully someone will say AH-HAH! and see the light (er, sound).


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

hrpschrd said:


> and prayed to all Shack Moderators.


I did NOT receive my prayer!:hissyfit:


> that the noise level is increasing as the session goes on.


Not sure exactly what you mean here... the sound level will increase as your magnepans come into their FR...

Next time you get a few scans in and it quits, quickly go around feeling things to see if anything's getting warm.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

glaufman said:


> I did NOT receive my prayer!:hissyfit:
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean here... the sound level will increase as your magnepans come into their FR...
> 
> Next time you get a few scans in and it quits, quickly go around feeling things to see if anything's getting warm.


I don't follow "magnepans come into their FR". Are you talking about the low bass?
Anyway, it seems to me that the last graph is lower intensity and just looks noisy. Then it quit.

Odd results too: #1 and #3 are WITH bass trap behind the L main; #2 was WITHOUT bass trap. #4 and #5 are moving the L main to the left and right 6". 

By the way Greg, if you didn't get a prayer, how come that redhead gave you a double-take today??http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/heehee.gif


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

PROBLEM SOLVED!

From the last experiments I suspected the SPL meter and sure enough; replaced it and all works reliably. I want to thank all the many writers that helped narrow this down. An intermittent electrical problem is the worst and most frustrating.

THANKS ALL. With a fixed tool I can now fixate on the acoustics!http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/t.gif


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

hrpschrd said:


> I don't follow "magnepans come into their FR". Are you talking about the low bass?


Yes.


> By the way Greg, if you didn't get a prayer, how come that redhead gave you a double-take today??http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/heehee.gif


I assumed she had to. That was my wife! How'd younkow I like redheads?


hrpschrd said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> From the last experiments I suspected the SPL meter and sure enough; replaced it and all works reliably. I want to thank all the many writers that helped narrow this down. An intermittent electrical problem is the worst and most frustrating.
> 
> THANKS ALL. With a fixed tool I can now fixate on the acoustics!


Excellent! My next step was going to be changing cables and such (starting with the cheap stuff)...
Are you interested in trying to fix the old one?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

hrpschrd said:


> Odd results too: #1 and #3 are WITH bass trap behind the L main; #2 was WITHOUT bass trap. #4 and #5 are moving the L main to the left and right 6".


So you're getting a worse dip WITH the trap than WITHOUT? Hmmm...
I suppose it could be coincidence with a faulty meter... maybe try that test again with the new meter?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

hrpschrd said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> From the last experiments I suspected the SPL meter and sure enough; replaced it and all works reliably. I want to thank all the many writers that helped narrow this down. An intermittent electrical problem is the worst and most frustrating.
> 
> THANKS ALL. With a fixed tool I can now fixate on the acoustics!http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/t.gif


Not sure if this applies to you, but if the meter bangs of its limits a lot (clips) it will mess it up. It can also happen if it gets left on and picks up sounds that cause it to clip too.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, Greg you caught me. The real story is that I changed batteries. The old battery was in the lower edge of acceptable so I was lazy and didn't replace it. With the new battery, voila. I suspected that during measurements the battery was draining off.

BTW, the reason I guessed you liked redheads was that you are not Tiger Woods.

I am posting new graphs in Home Audio Acoustic Forum, and yes, the no trap is still better. And my big null is nullified when I add in the R speaker and move the LP slightly back. Moving the L around made it worse! It is so nice having a measurement tool working again. This is really fun.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

No Worries :T. We all do that from time to time :R


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

hrpschrd said:


> Ok, Greg you caught me. The real story is that I changed batteries.


Oh well, I thought I was going to be a hero later when I suggested that one. Or got me a free meter...:whistling:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> Not sure if this applies to you, but if the meter bangs of its limits a lot (clips) it will mess it up. It can also happen if it gets left on and picks up sounds that cause it to clip too.


Interesting info... I wasn't aware of that...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive never done it myself, but have been warned a couple times from others that constant clipping knackers the meters up. Occasional is ok though, it happens. I suppose its just like with amps and speakers, and doing your best to make sure you dont overdrive them.


----------

